# Sometimes



## AFEH (May 18, 2010)

things just ain't what they seem to be BOB on Vimeo


----------



## AFEH (May 18, 2010)

This was sent to me by a friend. She said make sure to watch past the credits. Just gotta make sure about the "woman" you're "courting"!


----------



## Acorn (Dec 16, 2010)

Thanks for the chuckle.


----------



## AFEH (May 18, 2010)

Acorn said:


> Thanks for the chuckle.


A pleasure.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

LOL cute!


----------

